

The Story Of WatchMeCode’s Subscription Service - davemo
http://derickbailey.com/2014/04/15/launch-week-review-watchmecodes-subscription-service/

======
hammerbrostime
I'm really happy to see Derick make a real go of it - his videos have been a
great resource for me in the past.

